
Dell Quietly Announces 7″ Android Tablet - vijaydev
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/22/dell-quietly-announces-7-android-tablet/
======
Zak
I'm curious as to why we're seeing a large number of 7" tablets and few 10"
tablets. Usually there are more than a few hardware manufacturers copying the
form-factor of Apple designs very closely.

~~~
dinedal
Have you tried to put the iPad in your pocket yet? I think a 7" tablet fits
better in a jacket at least.

~~~
Zak
A good point, but from what I have observed, it is common for people to copy
Apple _blindly_. It's curious that they're not doing so here.

------
benologist
TechCrunch's excerpt of CrunchGear's summary of Engadget's summary of

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870386010457550...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703860104575507873294920834.html)

~~~
msg
Engadget has a picture though.

[http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/22/michael-dell-teases-
new-7...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/22/michael-dell-teases-new-7-inch-
android-tablet-says-streak-to-la/)

------
ljf
currently have the 5" dell streak, amazing phone / tablet, barely turned on my
pc at home since I got it.

5" makes more sense to get people using them. 7 will just be too much for most
people to carry all the time and get use out of.

~~~
aristus
I've been following the 5" devices closely for a while now. The iPhone class
is just too small for serious work, and only farmers have pockets big enough
for 7". Can you elaborate on your time with the Streak? How is typing on that
thing? Do you code?

~~~
ljf
hi, using it now. I don't code, I produce sites though. at home I mainly view
blogs, read a lot of news, watch videos, listen to music and play games. I
used to do all that on a pretty meaty pc, but now I exclusively use the
streak.

it's got loads better since getting 2.1. typing on it now, its pretty fast.
error correction is good. not quite as fast as a real keyboard, but fast. as
fast if not faster than the qwerty on my old Nokia e71 (which I was really
happy with). can add a Bluetooth keyboard if needed.

it makes a fine phone, no problems there. fits fine in my pockets and the
screen is prefectly big enough for browsing and reading.

any other specific questions let me know.

~~~
aristus
Thanks! That's good input. I'm encouraged about the typing speed, especially
because the 5" size leaves decent room for the text area.

